# Temperaturregelung Wassertank



## caha72 (29 August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand hier helfen kann.

Es geht um eine Temperaturegelung von einem Wassertank. Die Temperatur wird über einen PT100 gemessen. In dem Wassertank, Fassungsvermögen ca. 1m^3, sind fünf Heizstäbe mit jeweils 15kW Heizleistung installiert.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie regelt man so etwas am besten. Die Temperaturregelung muss nicht sehr genau sein (+/- 3°C), vermutlich würde ein einfacher Zweipunktregler ausreichen. Ich will aber auch nicht alle Heizungen auf einmal einschalten.

Hat jemand vielleicht schonmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und ein paar Lösungsvorschläge für mich, wie man das Problem am besten angeht.
Die Anlagen die wir sonst bauen haben mit Regelungstechnik nicht so viel zu tun, deshalb ist das für mich Neuland.

Schonmal Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Sockenralf (29 August 2010)

Hallo,

Warum wird denn das Wasser im Tank wieder kälter?

Kann man daraus eine "Grundlastheizung" ableiten?

Warum willst du nicht alle 5 Heizungen gleichzeitig zuschalten?
Oder geht´s um "in Betrieb haben"

Wie wäre es, alle Minute die Temperatur zu prüfen und dann zu entscheiden, ob eine Heizung zugeschalten, eine weggeschalten oder gar nichts gemacht wird.

Beschreib das Ganze mal genauer


MfG


----------



## IBFS (29 August 2010)

caha72 schrieb:


> Ich will aber auch nicht alle Heizungen auf einmal einschalten.


 


Sockenralf schrieb:


> Warum willst du nicht alle 5 Heizungen gleichzeitig zuschalten?


 

Variante 1 (aufwändiger):

Ich denke es ist klar, dass nahe des Arbeitpunktes bzw. Sollwertes
es ggf. unsinnig ist komplett 15kW zu schalten. Das ist für die Netzbelastung
angenehmer, wenn man das von der Regeldifferenz abhängig macht.
Und auch das Überschwingen wird geringer.

D.h. sehr weit weg von AP alles an und umso näher, dann stückweise
einige ausschalten.

Das kann man z.B. über gestufte Hysteresen machen.

Allerdings würde ich empfehlen - so die Stäbe ziemlich gleich angeordent
sind - eine Art Lastwechselschaltung zu machen, damit die Alterung der
Heizzstäbe gleichmäßig erfolgt.


Variante 2 (Einfach, aber mit Überwachung):

Man nimmt sich solche elektronische Schütze (z.B. von SIEMENS).
Fällt im Betreib ein Heizstab aus, wird die nun um 20% reduzierte
Lastanforderung von Schütz erkannt, und du hast damit eine einfache
Diagnose für alle fünf Stäbe.


Das sind zwei Ideen, die je nach Budget gewälht werden können.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (29 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich lese das so, daß JEDE der 5 Heizungen 15kW hat.

Alles in allem könte man hier schicke Sachen machen, aber wenn der Fragesteller nicht rausrückt, was das werden soll bleibt´s wohl beim rumraten 


MfG


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2010)

... bei Wasser und 5x15kW könnte mann auch an eine bedarfsgerechte Leistungsreduzierung der Heizelemente über die Einschaltdauer denken um einem Verkalken vorzubeugen. Dies geht z.B auch über Halbleiterschütze. 

Thomas


----------



## GLT (29 August 2010)

1m³ Wassertank u. 5x15kW Heizstäbe hört sich wie ein großer Durchlauferhitzer an.

Jeweils 15kW direkt einschalten (im worst-case 75kW) sorgt aber für ordentlich Netzrückwirkung - ist das wirklich so o.K.? Sonst wären Thyristorsteller mal zu überlegen.

Welche Technik steht den ohnehin zur Verfügung - SPS?

Würde einen PID-Regler nehmen, den Ausgang mittels Hysteresen auf Stufen aufteilen - die Stufen dann rotierend (FiFo u. Betriebsdauer) den Heizelementen zuordnen.


----------



## Proxy (29 August 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> 1m³ Wassertank u. 5x15kW Heizstäbe hört sich wie ein großer Durchlauferhitzer an.
> 
> Jeweils 15kW direkt einschalten (im worst-case 75kW) sorgt aber für ordentlich Netzrückwirkung - ist das wirklich so o.K.? Sonst wären Thyristorsteller mal zu überlegen.
> 
> ...



Bei einen Druchlauferhitzer PID? Du weißt schon was ein Durchlauferhitzer macht bzw. wie in PID-Regler funktioniert?

75kW mit Thyrisoren takten? Das EVU wird dir da aber was Pfeifen.


----------



## IBFS (29 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ich lese das so, daß JEDE der 5 Heizungen 15kW hat.


 
wenn ich gelesen hätte, hätte ichs auch so gelesen 

Oh ja, 5 x 15kW schaltet man nicht auf einen Schlag.

Also für jeden Heizstab einen separaten elektronischen Schütz und dann mach man die Ansteuerung mittels PWM!!! 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2010)

... und bitte nen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer verbauen, sonst breitet sich ganz schnell ganz viel Dampf aus.

Thomas


----------

